# Welcome to the *gaming* forum!



## editor (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi

We're just trialling this, but it seems that there's enough demand to make separate sub forums for the major gaming platforms, thus making it easier to find related threads and posts. 

What do you think?


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 10, 2009)

Fucking yay!

Good call, keeps the interesting games away from the hardcore gamers who mock games with any ingenuity.


----------



## subversplat (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## dooley (Feb 10, 2009)

nintendouche4lyfe!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 10, 2009)

Why? I didn't think that the tech forums were that busy, its not like posts don't stay on the front page for few days.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2009)

Global_Stoner said:


> Why? I didn't think that the tech forums were that busy, its not like posts don't stay on the front page for few days.


Like I said, it's an experiment to see if the information is easier to find in this format. 

I've already found quite a few threads about the Wii I didn't know about, and it seems handy having them all in one place, but we'll see how it works over the next few weeks.

Either way, it's not doing any _harm_.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 10, 2009)

Fair play if your a hard core fan, but if we end up with a sub forum for all the separate platforms, I think that posts may get looked at less, as people may not click through all the sub forums. Worth an experiment mind.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 10, 2009)

Have you just got a Wii Ed????


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 10, 2009)

can you only use this forum if you've got one of them wii wands in your hand?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Feb 10, 2009)

who is up for mario kart tournament at the next Offline?


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 10, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> who is up for mario kart tournament at the next Offline?



Only if you're prepared to have your arse handed to you on a plate


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Feb 10, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Only if you're prepared to have your arse handed to you on a plate



bring it on bitch.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm baggsying Yoshi in Standard Kart M.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Feb 11, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> I'm baggsying Yoshi in Standard Kart M.



amateur - ill be DK


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 11, 2009)

You have no idea what you've gotten yourself into. I have perfected my snaking technique, and will mini-boost myself out of your sights


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 11, 2009)

Mintendo


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Have you just got a Wii Ed????


Nope. I've had one for over a year. Just got the Wii Fit though and it's _ace._


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 11, 2009)

editor said:


> Hi
> 
> We're just trialling this, but it seems that there's enough demand to make separate sub forums for the major gaming platforms, thus making it easier to find related threads and posts.
> 
> What do you think?



Gis us a Xbox 360 forum and all will be well. 

Kidding, excellent idea Ed!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

Fucking clear sign of oppression this... 
When will the 'Dragging Forum' be finally set up??


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fucking clear sign of oppression this...
> When will the 'Dragging Forum' be finally set up??


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 11, 2009)

Yayyyyy!


----------



## isitme (Feb 11, 2009)

if they didn't give you some toys or something for this you should probably ask them for some toys or some shit for this


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 11, 2009)

too many sub-forums


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 11, 2009)

I find the spectrum is very good for games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 11, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> too many sub-forums



If you don't like it, don't use it!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 11, 2009)

Have you tried that snowboarding game ED ? While this forums up,has anyone got one of this little cards for the DS where you can fit loads of games on ? My daughter aquired one and she's become obsessed with her DS after not using it for about 18 months.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 11, 2009)

is there going to be an xbox360 forum and a ps3 forum then? If not RACIST!!!

I reckon it would be a better idea to just chuck the the games/console threads into a forum rather then having console spefic zones.

Whats next hip-hop, dance & rock forums?


dave


----------



## isitme (Feb 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> is there going to be an xbox360 forum and a ps3 forum then? If not RACIST!!!
> 
> I reckon it would be a better idea to just chuck the the games/console threads into a forum rather then having console spefic zones.
> 
> ...



couldn't have a dance forum, it would have to be a jungle forum, a dnb forum, a breakcore forum, a dubstep forum, a house forum, a tech house forum.....


----------



## electroplated (Feb 11, 2009)

this forum's a great idea!


----------



## kained&able (Feb 11, 2009)

what do you do for cross platform games?

Do you really want three different fifa09 threads?

Oh and urban75 naming a forum after a company. Thats just wrong surely? Call it the mario forum at least!


dave


----------



## souljacker (Feb 11, 2009)

Where's the fucking ColecoVision forum?


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 11, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> If you don't like it, don't use it!



that's not really the point, is it?


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2009)

kained&able;8741456]I reckon it would be a better idea to just chuck the the games/console threads into a forum rather then having console spefic zones.[/quote]Your opinion is noted. As I said said:


> Fucking clear sign of oppression this...
> When will the 'Dragging Forum' be finally set up??








It's a mystery alright.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 11, 2009)

Brilliant.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2009)

There's 5 people browsing this forum now - the same as the drugs and football forums, one more than transport and four more than community, so there appears to sufficient interest.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 11, 2009)

Nintendo sux.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 11, 2009)

editor said:


> There's 5 people browsing this forum now - the same as the drugs and football forums, one more than transport and four more than community, so there appears to sufficient interest.



novelty factor.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> novelty factor.


The overall traffic and posting rates to this forum will be considered when we decide whether to keep it or not, so thank you for your contribution.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 11, 2009)

Does that apply here too?

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=279885


----------



## fogbat (Feb 11, 2009)

I, too, fear and resent change


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 11, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> that's not really the point, is it?



It totally is man!


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Does that apply here too?
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=279885


I fail to see the significance of that extremely quiet thread.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 11, 2009)

editor said:


> I fail to see the significance of that extremely quiet thread.



the volume of nintendo users compared to card game users - the poll is the crucial part, not the number of posts


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 11, 2009)

btw, when do we get a better spec, more flash, high end sony forum then?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 11, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> btw, when do we get a better spec, more flash, high end sony forum then?



Well if this goes well (ie Jefe stops acting like a cunt) there's a chance a sub for each major console maker might work...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 11, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Well if this goes well (ie Jefe stops acting like a cunt) there's a chance a sub for each major console maker might work...


yeh well, the sony one will piss on the nintendo one, believe you me


----------



## fogbat (Feb 11, 2009)

I hate to imagine how often the XBox 360 one would break and need to be sent back to vBulletin


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 11, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Well if this goes well (ie Jefe stops acting like a cunt) there's a chance a sub for each major console maker might work...



what is cuntish about a democratically driven request for a forum that would appear to have widespread appeal?

cards are FUN


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Well if this goes well (ie Jefe stops acting like a cunt) there's a chance a sub for each major console maker might work...


That seems unlikely. It's clearly VEH IMPORTANT to him and he's going to go on and on and scweam and scweam  until he gets noticed.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 11, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> the volume of nintendo users compared to card game users - the poll is the crucial part, not the number of posts



Not that it's really relevant, but Nintendo was a card game company originally.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 11, 2009)

editor said:


> That seems unlikely. It's clearly VEH IMPORTANT to him and he's going to go on and on and scweam and scweam  until he gets noticed.



warning! warning! miserable fucker sense of humour failure! warning! warning!


----------



## fogbat (Feb 11, 2009)

editor said:


> That seems unlikely. It's clearly VEH IMPORTANT to him and he's going to go on and on and scweam and scweam  until he gets noticed.



_Doing an OU_, as it's called


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 11, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> warning! warning! miserable fucker sense of humour failure! warning! warning!



Pot kettle black 

I for one am happy to see this new forum and will start a thread in celebration. Thought I was going to have to put my scores in the s/wc & g forum so this is a BONUS 

PS I only play cards on the pc unless I'm away from home


----------



## Cid (Feb 11, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> novelty factor.



Quite. 

Editor I suggest you revise your selection criteria if you want to avoid becoming a social pariah in the field of statistical mathematics! 

On a side note; enough demand for console specific forae but not for a separate sports forum...


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Feb 11, 2009)

What about xbox, playstation and PC?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 11, 2009)

Can of worms


----------



## Cid (Feb 11, 2009)

Can we have a forum for puzzle books too? I mean that's all Nintendo seem to be doing at the moment, puzzles for rich people.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 11, 2009)

editor said:


> That seems unlikely. It's clearly VEH IMPORTANT to him and he's going to go on and on and scweam and scweam  until he gets noticed.



Yep.


----------



## isitme (Feb 11, 2009)

can we have a gamebooks forum?


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2009)

Cid said:


> On a side note; enough demand for console specific forae but not for a separate sports forum...


All that is in hand.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 11, 2009)

Can't see the point of having a forum for each manufacturer, but a general "console" forum might keep the children occupied I guess


----------



## free spirit (Feb 11, 2009)

what is this 'Nintendo' of which you all speak?



ps corporate named forum doesn't sit well IMO...


----------



## Melinda (Feb 11, 2009)

Its like that Winterval 'trick' you pulled that time. 

That was jokes.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 11, 2009)

editor said:


> There's 5 people browsing this forum now - the same as the drugs and football forums, one more than transport and four more than community, so there appears to sufficient interest.




Not sure that works tbh. I have a Wii and might well be interested in the threads in here, so if it stays I suppose I'll use it. I'd still prefer it if it wasn't here though - just yet another mildly annoying subforum to click through to me.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 11, 2009)

As I said on the other thread, I'm thinking tags might be better suited to this sort of classification.


----------



## subversplat (Feb 11, 2009)

isitme said:


> can we have a gamebooks forum?


I like your style!


----------



## yield (Feb 11, 2009)

free spirit said:


> ps corporate named forum doesn't sit well IMO...



In my honest opinion too.


----------



## dweller (Feb 11, 2009)

oh yeah, nice idea

but I only have a ds not a wii,
the other strange thing is I think the u75 gamers are more PC/XBOX/PS2-3 types than nintendo on the whole..


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 11, 2009)

free spirit said:


> ps corporate named forum doesn't sit well IMO...



THAT'S what it was I couldn't quite put my finger on! 

Yeah, doesn't sit well at all imho


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 11, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> THAT'S what it was I couldn't quite put my finger on!
> 
> Yeah, doesn't sit well at all imho



Yeah it doesn't bother me really (it's not like the Ed is on the take), I mean you'll be against thread titles with corporate names in them next. After that it'll be posts mentioning corporate names...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 11, 2009)

Won't it thin out the gaming threads further?


----------



## Cid (Feb 11, 2009)

editor said:


> All that is in hand.



Is it? Well... um. 


Who the hell needs a sports forum!?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 11, 2009)

free spirit said:


> ps corporate named forum doesn't sit well IMO...



valid point, but wtf else to call it?


----------



## yield (Feb 11, 2009)

Jon-of-arc said:


> valid point, but wtf else to call it?



The consoles forum?

Edit to add: What Crispy said here.


----------



## bmd (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm not on here that often so it's good to be able to nip into the Nintendo (other consoles may be available) forum and have a browse.

Great idea, cheers!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 12, 2009)

And what of multi-platform games, eh?


----------



## bmd (Feb 12, 2009)

Crispy said:


> And what of multi-platform games, eh?



Maybe they'll be talked about on their respective forums. It seems that the popularity of consoles etc here is reflected in the national figures i.e. Wii, DS, 360, PS3, in that order, so perhaps a game that's out on the 360 and PS3 will be talked about mainly on the 360 forums. Or maybe they'll be talked about as a game on the gaming forum and then anyone who wants to get specific could take it to that forum. 

I think it could be better for getting Urban gamers together too.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 12, 2009)

editor said:


> There's 5 people browsing this forum now - the same as the drugs and football forums, one more than transport and four more than community, so there appears to sufficient interest.



Were browsing to find out what the chuffin heck is going on


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> What about xbox, playstation and PC?


See the first post.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 12, 2009)

Unnecessary but fairly unimportant too IMO. The branding thing isn't brilliant.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 14, 2009)

crap name should be called *consoles and games*


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 14, 2009)

How much is ed being paid for this?


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> How much is ed being paid for this?


Yes, you won't believe how much I get paid for making a little sub forum.

I would like to stay and chat awhile but my Rolls Royce is waiting outside - I've got meetings with Iceland, Mothercare, Lidl and Pret a Manger about opening up more lucrative sub-forums.

Toodle-pip.

*rubs hands


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 14, 2009)

> editor Rolls Royce Iceland, Mothercare, Lidl and Pret a Manger about opening


 Spam


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> carp name should be called *consoles and games*



I think that should be a forum proper. If drug users can have a high visibility non sub forum why can't us gamers?


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2009)

Da daa!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd rather read real peoples reviews of games rather than from the big magazine sites.I'm sure this forum is going to be valuable to a lot of people.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 15, 2009)

Yay this I like


----------



## kained&able (Feb 15, 2009)

thats a bit better!


----------



## bmd (Feb 15, 2009)

How long before it's a ghetto? 

How long, Jah Jah, how long?


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 15, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> crap name should be called *consoles and games*



closes 
 ED


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice one!!


----------



## SK. (Feb 15, 2009)

Very good, thankyou


----------



## free spirit (Feb 21, 2009)

a belated thankyou from me for the name change... was offline last week due to an incompetent virgin media employee, so I'm glad to see the natural order of things got restored in my absence


----------



## NoXion (May 24, 2012)

I'm running a forum game and I'm hoping that there will be some here interested in joining in. I was thinking of posting an introductory thread in this sub-forum, but I thought it would be better to ask in this thread first. Anyone heard of Balance of Power?


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2012)

NoXion said:
			
		

> I'm running a forum game and I'm hoping that there will be some here interested in joining in. I was thinking of posting an introductory thread in this sub-forum, but I thought it would be better to ask in this thread first. Anyone heard of Balance of Power?



Still here  

I have never heard of it


----------



## Crispy (May 24, 2012)

Start a thread on it!


----------



## NoXion (May 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Still here


 
I'm not sure what you mean.



> I have never heard of it


 
Fair enough, there's an example here: (http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=73944), but I made some changes to better fit the setting of my game.


----------

